# Salad.



## mr drinky (Jul 6, 2013)

My dad eats like crap, but the last time he visited he loved a salad i made so much that he said it was the best one he has ever had. Now considering that he still eats rolled up boloney as a snack, that might not be a compliment but I appreciated it. 

Anyone have an awesome salad they do or have some special ingredients they love to add?

k.


----------



## Seth (Jul 6, 2013)

A shaved kale salad:

You want the ruffuly part so you get one of your super sharp sujis and shave the ruffles, maybe add some of the other finely chopped so you don't waste it but texture is the goal.

Roasted red pepper

Radish thinly sliced with a usuba

Feta cheese

Cherry tomatoes sliced with above suji

Toasted pine nuts

I like a white balsamic vinaigrette but anything toward the sweeter side works


----------



## Bram (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes. Salade tunisienne. Have a look here and just use google translate http://www.ricardocuisine.com/recettes/3086-salade-de-thon-a-la-tunisienne

The backbone of this recipe is pretty standard, but the cumin, coriander, capers and olives are less so. You don't always encounter those, but you do always find fresh mint in it and maybe some parsley too. I'd add some apple as it combines very well with the mint.

Of course, Tunisian tomatoes, olive oil, etc, can have a special quality - oh, and definitely their tuna - so good luck. But still lots of fun dicing is involved and it's still always great.


----------



## mpukas (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive got lots of salads I love to make, but for now; 

My Signature Salad (sorry I dont have any pics of one); 

Bib lettuce (preferable the live stuff)  cut the leaves down the rib, and then across the rib into quarters 
Radicchio  peel the leaves off the head whole, stack them up and slice into ¼ wide slivers
Belgian endive  cut the root end off, peel the leaves off whole, stack them on top of each other and slice into 1/8 slivers 
Apple  a good crisp apple, like honey crisp or Braeburn (not red delicious)  julienne 

Walnuts  whole ½ pieces, roughly chopped
Dried cranberries 
Blue cheese  roughly crumbled 

Dressing; 
Shallot  julienne or minced, your preference  1 medium
Lime juice  bout 2-3 tblsp
Dijon/whole grain mustard  bout 1 tblsp
Honey  bout 1 tblsp
Olive oil (or your choice of neutral oil; Id stay away f/ flavored oils like walnut or truffle for this one, but do as you please) bout 2-3 tblsp 
Celtic sea salt & fresh ground black pepper

Combine shallot and lime juice in a bowl first while you add all other ingredients, except oil. Taste and adjust as needed. After all is combined, add oil and wisk to emulsify. 

Toss all lettuces and apple together in a large bowl. 

Top w/ walnuts, cranberries and cheese. 

Drizzle dressing on top, and gently toss with clean hands to combine. The dressing melts the cheese a little bit, and combines w/ it. Dont add all the dressing at once. Add more as needed, and as much as you like you salad dressed. 

Serve w/ a grilled rustic whole grain bread rubbed w/ a garlic clove.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 6, 2013)

This is something I make about once a week and everyone likes it in our house.
Great meal for a hot day.

1st I cut up about a pound of chicken thigh meat into bite sized chunks.
Saute them till I get a color change all the way through, but not overcooked.
Drain off the fat and dump the chicken into a large bowl.
Next I pour a container of Newman's Family Recipe Italian dressing in the bowl.

Next I take 2 ripe Haas Avocados. Cut in half, then with a butter knife I cube the avocados and scrape out of the skin into the bowl with the chicken and dressing. The warm chicken and dressing help the avocado to break down into a paste that thickens the dressing.

Finally I dice up 1/2 a red onion, 4 roma tomatoes, 1 english cucumber (snap peas when I can get them) and mix everything together. Last I put the bowl in the fridge to cool the mixture. When it's cool it's ready to serve.

Sometimes instead of chicken I will use blanched almond slivers or cheese tortellini.
Anything left over gets used as a regular green salad topping the next day.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 6, 2013)

Frisée aux lardons.


----------



## Bram (Jul 6, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> Frisée aux lardons.



Oh yes...


----------



## cnochef (Jul 6, 2013)

Chicken Salad
Lettuce of your choice
Teriyaki-marinated chicken breast and/or thigh strips, stir-fried and chilled
Assorted vegetables (Chinese Broccoli, carrots, red peppers, scallions or whatever else you want), stir-fried and chilled
Bunch of Champagne grapes
Honey-yogurt dressing with a touch of grainy mustard.
Toasted sesame seeds

Lay down a base of lettuce leaves and top with teriyaki chicken and vegetable, drizzle with the honey-yogurt dressing and toasted sesame seeds, Champagne grapes beside.

Great with a side of garlic toast or griddled focaccia spears.


----------



## cnochef (Jul 6, 2013)

Another good one:

Romaine lettuce, tomatoes, red onion, cucumber, mushrooms, roasted corn, hard boiled egg, shredded mozzarella and green goddess dressing.


----------



## Bram (Jul 6, 2013)

Hmm... not too fond of meat on my salads. Tuna, achovy yes, but all this chicken... We eat enough of it these days, I say. I like the meatless signature and shaved kale salads above It's a about vegetables, d'mit.


----------



## Eric (Jul 6, 2013)

Butter lettuce, strawberries sliced thinly, fresh chèvre, shaved roasted almonds, lemon vinaigrette-lemon juice, lemon zest, evoo,salt and white pepper to taste.


----------



## cnochef (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm very fond of this Mexican salad from Gourmet magazine many years back. It's often the side salad for my burrito or enchiladas:

Romaine lettuce, diced avocado, julienned red onion and shaved radishes with a fresh lemon vinaigrette.


----------



## cnochef (Jul 6, 2013)

Grilled vegetable salad:

Grilled red onions, red and yellow peppers, zucchini, eggplant and sliced portabella mushrooms topped with soft goat cheese and balsamic reduction.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 6, 2013)

My salads are usually pretty simple: baby spinach (sometimes in a chiffonade), tomatoes (wedges or diced), cucumber (work on a pin cut for this), radishes (usually rounds). I make my own dressing from garlic paste, salt, cracked pepper, mustard, lemon/lime and evoo. By varying the amount of lemon/lime to EVOO you can control the acidity to match mood and the rest of the meal...ditto the mustard. I usually toss the spinach with the dressing to coat, then put the veg on top and drizzle a little more dressing. Also, I like bacos on this..the fake ones, made from soy. Gives a little hard crunch and a little smoky flavor.

Also, this dressing is excellent on grilled pork...and not too bad on chicken. Been making variations on this 2-3 nights/week in the summer for the last 12+ years.


----------



## cnochef (Jul 6, 2013)

Bram said:


> Hmm... not too fond of meat on my salads. Tuna, achovy yes, but all this chicken... We eat enough of it these days, I say. I like the meatless signature and shaved kale salads above It's a about vegetables, d'mit.









Some of us like salads with meat. If we didn't, we would likely starve during the Summer months when it's too bloody hot to use the range.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 6, 2013)

cnochef said:


> Some of us like salads with meat. If we didn't, we would likely starve during the Summer months when it's too bloody hot and humid to cook inside.



I never said that....why you puttin' words in my mouth?

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-patina-thread?p=217174&viewfull=1#post217174


----------



## cnochef (Jul 6, 2013)

Huh? It wasn't you Zwiefel, it was Bram.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 6, 2013)

cnochef said:


> Huh? It wasn't you Zwiefel, it was Bram.



Little joke...follow the link.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jul 6, 2013)

cnochef said:


> Some of us like salads with meat. If we didn't, we would likely starve during the Summer months when it's too bloody hot to use the range.



Ha Ha!!! Some of us LOVE IT!!!..... I have been living off vegie salads with Large portions of tenderloins for 13 weeks now!!


----------



## mzer (Jul 6, 2013)

Really nice lettuce, toasted levain rubbed with garlic, sliced red onions, granola, feta, simple vinaigrette.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd take all the meats mentioned, bread'em and fry'em all up in a cast iron skillet, make mashed potatoes and gravy, and some corn on the cob. Take all that other stuff mentioned (half of which is found in way less than half of the kitchens in America) and throw it out the back for the rabbits and hogs. ;-)


----------



## Dusty (Jul 6, 2013)

My go to salad at home right now is a quinoa and farro tabbouleh, good as a dinner side with slow cooked lamb, or a light lunch with some grilled haloumi. 

I like a hearty wintery lentil vinaigrette as well. Du puy lentils, bacon, tiny croutons, cornichon, griottine cherries, celeriac, carrot, and maybe an egg ...


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 6, 2013)

Dusty said:


> My go to salad at home right now is a quinoa and farro tabbouleh, good as a dinner side with slow cooked lamb, or a light lunch with some grilled haloumi.
> 
> I like a hearty wintery lentil vinaigrette as well. Du puy lentils, bacon, tiny croutons, cornichon, griottine cherries, celeriac, carrot, and maybe an egg ...



I do love a good taboleh, but with lots of parsley and only a little bulgur.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 6, 2013)

Yep, and flat leaf parsley too, so you can eat a lot of it without it becoming overwhelming.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 6, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> I'd take all the meats mentioned, bread'em and fry'em all up in a cast iron skillet, make mashed potatoes and gravy, and some corn on the cob. Take all that other stuff mentioned (half of which is found in way less than half of the kitchens in America) and throw it out the back for the rabbits and hogs. ;-)


Gotta have your roughage.
......keeps you regular.


----------



## mhlee (Jul 6, 2013)

A wedge of cold Iceberg lettuce, homemade blue cheese dressing, topped with bacon lardon, some ripe red tomatoes, a little chopped red onion and sprinkled with freshly ground black pepper.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> Gotta have your roughage.
> ......keeps you regular.



Heh...I'm regularly told that by one person or the other. That's why they make oatmeal and Wheaties. ;-)


----------



## cnochef (Jul 6, 2013)

Ahhh, didn't see the link. Now I gotcha.



Zwiefel said:


> Little joke...follow the link.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 6, 2013)

green papaya, thai salad.. the scariest thing about this salad for me is the Mandoline..(shiver!)

but i love making this salad. if you need protein, a grilled skirt steak sliced super thin against the grain looks and taste great perched on top.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 6, 2013)

Mandoline? Is your knife broken?

Salad looks great!


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 6, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> green papaya, thai salad.. the scariest thing about this salad for me is the Mandoline..(shiver!)
> 
> but i love making this salad. if you need protein, a grilled skirt steak sliced super thin against the grain looks and taste great perched on top.



When I worked at Royal Barge Thai in Phoenix the old lady would make this salad everyday. She never used the mandoline. She would hold the papaya in one hand and with the other she would take a giant Thai Cleaver and whack the papaya about a million times and then shave paper thin noodles away from her. Then all the ingredients would go into a mortar and pestle and she would toss the papaya in. ooooh baby!!!


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 6, 2013)

our most popular salad at work CK14 salad

2cups organic baby arugula
1/2 julliened granny smith apple
1/4 cup dried Michigan sour cherries
1/4 cup whole raw pecans
1 1/2 oz cave aged English cheddar crumbles
housemade apple cider vinaigrette.
seasalt and lots of fresh cracked black pepper

Damn good salad


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 6, 2013)

yea, i was walking around in thaland and saw a lady about to give a cooking class. she saw me staring in the window and waved me and my wife in. i saw the ingredients laid out, and plopped down money right there and then.

first thing she taught us was this salad. she did it with a knife too!! i am not that skilled, yet. 

mandoline city at my home for now.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 6, 2013)

Baby iceberg, cut into sixths - wedges, dress with shaved white onion, white anchovy, grated hard boiled egg, caper berries, lots of soft herbs, aioli, breakfast radish, maybe some grilled pencil thin baby leeks.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 6, 2013)

Tonight I did mesclun greens with humboldt fog, candied macadamia nuts, local blueberries and a meyer lemon vinaigrette.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 6, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> our most popular salad at work CK14 salad
> 
> 2cups organic baby arugula
> 1/2 julliened granny smith apple
> ...



This is the closest in ingredients and concept for that salad I made that night for my father. Different cheese, nut, and apple (goat, pistachio, and fuji). Sometimes I change out jicama for the apple. I have also started to used hulled watermelon seeds instead of nuts. I like how seeds adhere to the lettuce leaves. 

Other things I like to add: tarragon is my favorite herb and pickled mustard seeds give a pop. 

I rarely like any sort of crouton, but lightly sautéing some cubed bread in oil with paprika is nice for a bit of spice. I even sauté the bread cubes in broken down, melted anchovies and oil for caesar salad. My wife doesn't care for anchovies, so this provides one more opportunity to pick our or 'manage' how much anchovies are in her salad. 

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 6, 2013)

All too healthy for me.  How about a 'Schweizer Wurstsalad'? Cut something like bologna (or polish sausage etc), Emmental Swiss cheese, onion, pickles into strips somewhere between julienne and batonnet; marinate at least a couple of hours in a vinaigrette that is a bit on the sour side, you can also add a splash of the pickle juice. Best with a fresh rye bread from the brick oven and a fresh beer from the tab. 

That said, I also enjoy a classic salade nicoise, a simple but fresh caprese, or just some endive fresh from my Mom's garden. She makes it with this great sauce that has sour cream in it and she binds it with a mashed boiled potato - sounds weird but one of my favorites. And don't get me started on potato salad...

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 6, 2013)

Conversely I also made a Bacon Buffalo Shrimp composed salad today as well. Shrimp, Bacon, Rick's Original Honey Buffalo Sauce, Maytag Bleu, Diced Celery and Red Onion. Win.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 6, 2013)

Also Marinated Flank Steak Composed Salad. Grilled Flank diced, Grilled Red Onion diced, Cherry Tomatoes halved, Scallions, Diced Mango, Cheddar Crumbled, Balsamic Vinaigrette.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 6, 2013)

There was also a chicken, corn, ranch concoction as well.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 6, 2013)

Theory, this isn't the Last Poster thread! :nunchucks:


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 6, 2013)

Our popular summer salad at the club:

Compressed watermelon over aruglula tossed in basil infused olive oil and aged balsamic reduction topped with tomato water aspic and cracked tellicherry peppercorn.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Jul 6, 2013)

There are some great salads here already, I'm partial to leafy greens with cherry tomatoes diced Fiji apples goat cheese and vinegaret. The dressing is super easy, half and half olive oil and balsamic vinegar, a small bit of mustard, finely minced clove of garlic, salt, pepper. That's the base and is great on its own, add lime juice, shallots dried cranberries, whatever else you want to tweak it. I have a small jar with lid that's only job in the kitchen is mixing salad dressing, add all ingredients, shake well and let sit for about 10 minutes poor over salad just before serving.


----------



## panda (Jul 7, 2013)

thick slice bologna, coated in flour, dipped in egg wash, pan fried
smoked almonds
romaine
grape tomatoes
diced celery
diced red onion
blanch dressing (mix half bleu chz half ranch together)
drizzle cholula hot sauce on top

boom, your dad would make this at home himself.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 7, 2013)

panda said:


> thick slice bologna, coated in flour, dipped in egg wash, pan fried
> smoked almonds
> romaine
> grape tomatoes
> ...



I think I may have died a little bit there.


----------



## panda (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 7, 2013)

panda said:


> thick slice bologna, coated in flour, dipped in egg wash, pan fried
> smoked almonds
> romaine
> grape tomatoes
> ...


 
I think I may have found a second way to eat bologna now!


----------



## 77kath (Jul 7, 2013)

This is a Turkish or Greek peasant salad. Large chunks of tomato, cucumber, onion, maybe olives. Dress with lemon juice and olive oil. Eat with fresh bread. Drink wine. Take a nap in the sun.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 7, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Tonight I did mesclun greens with humboldt fog, candied macadamia nuts, local blueberries and a meyer lemon vinaigrette.



Love Humbolt Fog. This one sounds dead on to me with Meyer lemon vin.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 7, 2013)

77kath said:


> This is a Turkish or Greek peasant salad. Large chunks of tomato, cucumber, onion, maybe olives. Dress with lemon juice and olive oil. Eat with fresh bread. Drink wine. Take a nap in the sun.



I love that. I've probably been to Turkey and Greece a dozen or so times and their chunky, simple style salad has always been one of my favorites. I also love how Syrians eat plain cucumber. They partially peel the cucumbers, leaving strips of skin on and slice it chunky. Then they just dip it in salt and consume. My two-year-old eats cucumbers this way a couple times a week. Chunky and simple. 

k.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 7, 2013)

When I ate at Chuckles restaurant a couple of weeks ago we had a watermellon salad that had a basil puree, red onions, arugula and crumbled goat cheese that was fantastic. K if you didn't try it I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 7, 2013)

DeepCSweede said:


> When I ate at Chuckles restaurant a couple of weeks ago we had a watermellon salad that had a basil puree, red onions, arugula and crumbled goat cheese that was fantastic. K if you didn't try it I would definitely recommend it.



I didn't try that salad, but I will the next time -- if it is still on the menu. The nice thing is that Parma is right on my way home from the airport; you can see it from the road, exit 7B. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 7, 2013)

One salad addition I like is plumped raisins. 1/2 C raisins, t sugar, 2 T red wine vinegar. Heat up until the liquid is absorbed and add to salad. 

Also, if you add chickpeas to a salad, the 360 full circle canned ones are my favorite. 

k.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 24, 2013)

Denzel said:


> I love to eat salad specially in my dinner. Salad is my most favorite food item. All green vegetables are good to make salad. Salad has all important nutrition for our body so it is good to eat salad daily.



do you have a santoku?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 24, 2013)

:rofl2:


----------

